# Flexible Metallic Conduit in a commercial kitchen.



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It doesn't apply -- IMO the inspector is wrong


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Not enough info for me.

If the walls and floor are waterproof (Tile, FRP, etc) and there are floor drains I would say it is subject to wash down.

We do a lot of commecail kitchens and would not even consider using FMC.


----------



## PrimalScreamer (Aug 15, 2013)

waterproof walls, tile floor, floor drains. The oven was factory wired using FMC as well.....


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

PrimalScreamer said:


> waterproof walls, tile floor, floor drains.


Sounds like a wash down area to me....the comm. kitchens I have done have pretty much been entire wash down areas.



PrimalScreamer said:


> The oven was factory wired using FMC as well.....


Is it really a commercial oven?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

PrimalScreamer said:


> . The oven was factory wired using FMC as well.....


That has nothing to do with anything, it probably also has undersized conductors in it if we try to apply the NEC to factory work.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Good habit that Seal Tight.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Roaches like Seal Tite better then greenfield.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Roaches like Seal Tite better then greenfield.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Who wants to live in a house with a leaky roof?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...everyone states wash down area in entire kitchen, what about the wall switches and outlets mounted at 3-4', what covers are on them? Not that the seal tite is wrong, I would have run seal tite.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> ...everyone states wash down area in entire kitchen, what about the wall switches and outlets mounted at 3-4', what covers are on them? Not that the seal tite is wrong, I would have run seal tite.


We use in use covers, marine grade push switches etc.



















Most of the time this is all in the job specs.

Somewhere I have a picture of a six pole 100 amp stainless steel disconnect we used on a dishwasher as per specification. Three poles for the dishwasher and three more poles for the water temp booster with it.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> We use in use covers, marine grade push switches etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IMO, the entire commercial kitchen is not considered a wash down area just because of the floor and wall sealing and drains. I have been in a good amount of commercial kitchens, and have never seen those switch covers or in use covers used.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> IMO, the entire commercial kitchen is not considered a wash down area just because of the floor and wall sealing and drains.


Not really up to you is it?

You asked what people did about devices on the wall and I told you what we do.

I am sure others do it differently. 




> I have been in a good amount of commercial kitchens, and have never seen those switch covers or in use covers used.


I guess you don't get around as much as you think.:whistling2:

I may be able to get some pictures tonight.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Seal Tight would be the smart choice.. Cleaning solutions can kill Aluminum/Steel flex in months..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Seal Tight would be the smart choice.. Cleaning solutions can kill aluminum flex in months..


I have never seen AL flex.. :blink::blink:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

B4T said:


> I have never seen AL flex.. :blink::blink:


https://www.google.ca/search?q=alum...Gp44E4&ved=0CEIQsAQ&biw=1080&bih=567&dpr=1.33


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I have seen both. I have done both. Me and the roaches like the liquitite.


----------



## PrimalScreamer (Aug 15, 2013)

Cool, I was very curious. I haven't done a lot of kitchens but hadn't heard of a code saying we couldn't use FMC. We didn't have anytime to get any other material so we used the FMC, Im sure big boss man would've ordered the right material if he knew ahead of time. Dont you love doing work twice??


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

PrimalScreamer said:


> Dont you love doing work twice??


Only if I get paid thrice :thumbup:


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

when I did the kitchen in a assisted living facility the inspector made me change all the LT for the dishwasher and other controls to FMC! He said he considered the kitchen to still be in the area of a place of assembly! The wall between the dining room and kitchen had at least 3 layers of sheetrock. The FMC was right below the area where the person would be using the water sprayer! you know it's rusted by now.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

farmantenna said:


> when I did the kitchen in a assisted living facility the inspector made me change all the LT for the dishwasher and other controls to FMC! He said he considered the kitchen to still be in the area of a place of assembly! The wall between the dining room and kitchen had at least 3 layers of sheetrock. The FMC was right below the area where the person would be using the water sprayer! you know it's rusted by now.


The inspector was a idiot.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Somewhere I have a picture of a six pole 100 amp stainless steel disconnect we used on a dishwasher as per specification. Three poles for the dishwasher and three more poles for the water temp booster with it.


I installed 3 stainless disconnects for the dishwasher at the 4 Points Hotel right across from the old shop. They used 3R disconnects before and that didn't end too well. :no:


----------

